# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Yacon

## hgguevara

Productores de Yacon. Oportunidad de abrir mercados en Europa. Contactanos con informacion detallada de tu capacidad de produccion.Temas similares: PRODUCTOS DESHIDRATADOS EN HARINA O EN POLVO (LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, ETC) JARABE DE YACÓN Artículo: Exportaciones de Yacón se duplicaron en el 2014 BUSCO COMPRADORES DE YACON Jarabe de yacón: Principios y procesamiento

----------

